# 30 Cal 180gr Barnes TSX



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I’ve got a new box of (50) 180gr 30 Cal Barnes TSX Bullets. I paid $50 for them a month or so ago new. Ended up going a different route. 

$50 or trade for some 180Gr Hornady Interlocks in 30 cal



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

